# DX Screen Saver Hack Available!



## Scheherazade

I posted this on the other thread but thought it also belonged here so...

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=494354#post494354

Time to flood the Photo Gallery with 824 x 1200 pictures


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wow! That was fast! Excellent news!


----------



## koolmnbv

I'm glad DX owners don't have to settle for Dead authors anymore if they don't want to! Yay!


----------



## legalbs2

Scheherazade said:


> I posted this on the other thread but thought it also belonged here so...
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=494354#post494354
> 
> Time to flood the Photo Gallery with 824 x 1200 pictures


How do you get them exactly 824 x 1200? I open them in Preview on my MacBook and chose the closest number. Also, changed the jpgs to pngs and B&W.

How do I get to the Root Directory of the KDX? I see the System folder but not the root directory. Is that the directory before you enter the System folder?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There are some DX screensavers in the Photo Gallery. . . . .

The root directory is just. . . .there. . . .just don't put it in a folder. . . . .


----------



## legalbs2

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are some DX screensavers in the Photo Gallery. . . . .
> 
> The root directory is just. . . .there. . . .just don't put it in a folder. . . . .


So, when I plug in the DX, I just go to the Photo Gallery folder? I converted color bookcovers to screensavers in B&W close to the 824 x 1200 size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No. . . . .the Photo Gallery is here on KindleBoards. . .has some screensavers formatted for the DX screen.  I don't know how to convert existing pictures, but you might see who's posted ones and ask them. . .


----------



## legalbs2

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . . . .the Photo Gallery is here on KindleBoards. . .has some screensavers formatted for the DX screen. I don't know how to convert existing pictures, but you might see who's posted ones and ask them. . .


Thanks, Ann. I just add my book covers as screen savers and they worked fine except, the wrong size. All seem to be over in the upper left corner. I adjusted all the screen savers to 824 x 1200 and most worked great. I also edited them quite a lot to allow them to show up clearly. A neat hack. Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

Could someone direct me to a thread that has screensavers sized for Kindle DX (824 x 1200) or instruct me in how to change the size of one on my computer?  I tried to find a way to change the size on some of the screensavers that I saved to a folder, but I don't see a way to do this.

I searched "photo gallery" but I don't see one for KDX-size screensavers.

Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

I just edited the photo and changed the dimensions (under image, attributes) to 824 x 1200, but the picture came out smaller (it had been 600 x 800) instead of larger.  Must have left something out.  The size of the file is 115 kb, but I don't know if that is relevant.


----------



## legalbs2

mlewis78 said:


> I just edited the photo and changed the dimensions (under image, attributes) to 824 x 1200, but the picture came out smaller (it had been 600 x 800) instead of larger. Must have left something out. The size of the file is 115 kb, but I don't know if that is relevant.


Make sure the pixels are set at 824 x 1200 and the file extension is .png. Scale proportionally and resample image should also be among the settings. I use a MacBook, but I think you can change the settings on a Microsoft computer too.


----------



## mlewis78

It's a JPEG image.  I just don't understand why, after I change it from 600 x 800 to 824 x 1200 that it becomes smaller.  I haven't added it to my KDX, though.  I use a laptop pc.


----------



## kevindorsey

That looks good, thumbs up.


----------



## iAmBeer

mlewis78 said:


> It's a JPEG image. I just don't understand why, after I change it from 600 x 800 to 824 x 1200 that it becomes smaller. I haven't added it to my KDX, though. I use a laptop pc.


you cannot change the image size form its properties. That value just tells you an information not the actual size of the image. 
You have to re-size it by using program like adobe photoshop but your image quality will be degraded


----------



## mlewis78

I used a photo-editing software that came up, but it's not photo shop.  It had a place to change the dimensions, but it just got smaller.

If it would degrade the photo quality, perhaps I should just find some 824 x 1200 images.  I did a search on KB but they must be buried.  It would be nice if there were a separate thread for KDX-size screensavers.

Would someone direct me to the thread that has some images for KDX?


----------



## 911jason

Don't know if you like Disney images, but here's one with a couple Lion King drawings...


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Jason.  A good one to start with.


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm not sure where the other thread is and am not sure about the photoshop problem.  I would offer to help but am sans photoshop while transitioning from my broken harddrive to a Windows 7 system later this month.  But you can do an advanced google image search.  It allows you to plug in the size of the photo then just find the ones you like and convert them to black and white or just load them the way they are and you're set.  No muss or fuss with changing the sizes and hoping the quality holds through the conversion.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for the idea, Sheherazade.


----------



## Scheherazade

Heh, since you already replied I'll make my edit a new post...

The smaller image thing might have just been Photoshop making it fit your screen.  Next time that happens, look at your magnification level and make sure it didn't zoom out on you or just click your magnifying glass and select "Actual Size".  A lot of times Photoshop will make the image fit your screen so when making a smaller image that is already taking up most of your screen into a larger one, it will look smaller due to it zooming out... if that makes sense.  Sorry, it's 4am and I'm rambling.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't have photoshop.  I have what came with my HP printer and Nero.


----------



## Scheherazade

Aha, not sure what's happening with that then. ><


----------



## srmalloy

mlewis78 said:


> I used a photo-editing software that came up, but it's not photo shop. It had a place to change the dimensions, but it just got smaller.


Most image-editing software opens the image in a subwindow inside the application window, and defaults to scaling the image so that it will fit in the 'workspace' area of the application window. If the image is too big to fit in that space, it will be displayed scaled down to fit. For example:










This shows a Photoshop screen with an image open; in the window bar for the subwindow holding the image, you can see "test.psd @ 100%"; that means that you're seeing it at full size. If you resized it two twice its dimensions, in order to continue to display the whole image Photoshop would scale the display, and you'd see something like "test.psd @ 50%". If you change the zoom, you can zoom in and out to get variously-scaled *presentations* of the image, but that doesn't change the image size. Other image-editing applications use different conventions for showing how the image is scaled for display (Paint Shop Pro uses [1:1], [1:2], [2:1], etc.).

If it would degrade the photo quality, perhaps I should just find some 824 x 1200 images. I did a search on KB but they must be buried. It would be nice if there were a separate thread for KDX-size screensavers.

Any time you scale an image *up* you lose some image quality, depending on the degree of scaling. Working with an image that's already been formatted for a Kindle (i.e., reduced to 16 shades of grey) will make it more apparent. Your best bet is to find an original image that you like, perform whatever combination of scaling and cropping you need to get an 824x1200 image, then convert it to greyscale, then either reduce it to 16 colors or load a Kindle palette (which does the same thing) using error diffusion to prevent the 'banding' effect that can make pictures look ugly when reduced to 16 colors, and save it as a PNG file.


----------



## iAmBeer

for those who doesn't have photo shop you can try to use this website http://aviary.com/ to
edit your picture online.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm finally getting around now to installing the DX screensaver hack, but I have a problem. I looked in here:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=494354#post494354

which has these instructions:

1) Plug your Kindle DX into your computer.
2) Copy "update_DX_screensaverhack-install.bin" to the root of your Kindle DX.
3) Optional Steps:
3a) Change directories to the "system" folder.
3b) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"
3c) Place any 824x1200 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder
that you just created.
6) Unplug your Kindle DX.
7) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle DX and select "Settings."
 At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
9) When the "update" is done your Kindle DX will reboot and you are done.

If you choose not to do step 3, the system will create the system\screen_saver
folder for you and place the default screen savers in it. You can then remove
or replace these, or mix them with your own -- it's up to you.

After I copied "update_DX_screensaverhack-install.bin" in Step 2, I couldn't paste anything into the root DX directory. The paste option wasn't there and when I tried CTRL V nothing happened. I did follow all the other steps, but of course my screensavers don't show because the hack isn't in my root directory.

Could someone advise me as to why I can't paste in the Kindle drive directory?

Thanks.


----------



## 911jason

Hmmm... that's odd! Are you absolutely sure you copied the file? Humor me, right click on the file wherever you downloaded it to, and then go to your desktop and try CTRL+V there. Did that work? If so, then copy it again and go back to your Kindle's drive and try pasting it in again. Make sure you are in the root of your Kindle drive (click on the Kindle in the left pane of Windows Explorer - not on any folders) when you're in the root, you'll see folders like Audible, Documents, etc. just paste it anywhere in that window - not into one of the folders though.

Sorry if this is all old info for you, I don't know your level of computer skill and want to make sure the basics have been covered. =)


----------



## mlewis78

Hi.  Thanks for you response.  I definitely was in the root director where the folders for documents, my font hack, etc. show.  I highlighted 
update_DX_screensaverhack-install.bin (do I need the quotes?), copied by right clicking and then "copy" -- also when I re-tried I did CRTL C, I definitely copied, but when I went to paste into the root directory there was no option to paste and Control V didn't do anything either, since pasting wasn't an option.

This is odd, because I installed the font hack weeks ago with no problem.

I will try again now and post here again.

Marti


----------



## mlewis78

Just tried again and when I go to paste into the root director of the DX, paste is grayed out, so I can't paste.  If it were not just words and it was a file, then I could click and drag into it, but with the words, I need to copy and paste.


----------



## 911jason

From the 2nd line of your post above, it looks like you are copying the text as opposed to the actual bin file. Click on *THIS LINK* then save the file to your desktop. Go to your desktop and unzip the file to your desktop. Then find the file *update_DX_screensaverhack-install.bin* and right click and copy it. Now go to your Kindle's root and try pasting again.


----------



## 911jason

Ah-ha you posted while I was posting just now. It looks like you are indeed copying the text instead of the bin file itself. Use the link I just posted with those instructions and you should be good to go. =)


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Jason I'm trying this now and am about to unplug the kindle from the computer.  Then I will do the rest. I'd already created the screensaver folder and added some that you made earlier.


----------



## mlewis78

There was no option for Update Your Kindle when I went to MENU-SETTINGS-MENU,SOi did a RESTART. Update Your Kindle is grayed out!  When I did this I didn't see it at all, but now I see that it is grayed out.


----------



## 911jason

So you downloaded the file, unzipped it, and successfully copied the bin file to your Kindle?


----------



## mlewis78

Yes, I did that.  The bin file is still bundled but it did copy to my kindle root directory.  I already had the screensaver file with the s.savers in it.


----------



## 911jason

OK, you can't copy the file that ends in .zip to your Kindle. You have to copy JUST THE .BIN FILE. Do you know how to zip and unzip files? Also, you should probably remove the screensavers folder you created on your Kindle, and wait until you've performed the hack to put it back on.


----------



## mlewis78

OK, I have done this with music files, so I will unzip it now and will report back here later.


----------



## 911jason

OK... I'll be on and off KB throughout the night probably. =)


----------



## mlewis78

When I unzipped the file there were two file bins:  one is twice the size of the other.  I dragged that into the root kindle directory and it shows in there.  I was then able to Update the Kindle after I unplugged from computer, but the new screensavers still do not show.

Do I need to drag both bin files into the root directory.  It doesn't allow me to drag the yellow folder into it.


(too bad I can't paste the print screen here).


----------



## 911jason

> 1) Plug your Kindle DX into your computer.
> 2) Copy "update_DX_screensaverhack-install.bin" to the root of your Kindle DX.
> 3) Optional Steps:
> 3a) Change directories to the "system" folder.
> 3b) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"
> 3c) Place any 824x1200 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder
> that you just created.
> 6) Unplug your Kindle DX.
> 7) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle DX and select "Settings."
> Cool At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
> 9) When the "update" is done your Kindle DX will reboot and you are done.
> 
> If you choose not to do step 3, the system will create the system\screen_saver
> folder for you and place the default screen savers in it. You can then remove
> or replace these, or mix them with your own -- it's up to you.


So did you do the optional step 3? If not, then follow the instructions in that last paragraph. You should be able to go into the system folder and find the screen_saver folder. Open that and you should have all of the default screensavers listed there. You can delete the ones you don't like or all of them. Then copy the .png images I posted or any other .png images you like into that folder. After you've done that, you will need to restart your DX again to be able to see your new screensavers.


----------



## 911jason

Don't give up Marti, we're almost there!!! =)


----------



## mlewis78

I had already done step 3, so that I have the screensaver folder with the files.  Anyway, I just copied the two bin files (there are two!) to the dx root directory, then unplugged from computer and Updated Kindle (from the settings).  It updated and restarted, but the tree came up after that was done, no new ones, I woke it up and the birds were back from the default Kindle screensavers.

GRRRR.  I will look at the screensavers folder to make sure the files are still in it.  I may be stuck with dead authors.


----------



## mlewis78

Just realize that the other bin file is the uninstall, so I will try again with only the install bin file.  It doesn't look as if the files are still in the kindle root directory.  The screensavers are indeed in the screensavers folder in the kindle.


----------



## 911jason

Glad you noticed that, I was hoping having both bin files wasn't going to break your DX!!!


----------



## mlewis78

My DX is still working, but whenever I reconnect it to the computer and look at the root directory, the screensaver hack bin file no longer shows.  The font hacks are still there and are all dated 9/22.  

Maybe my DX has some peculiarity that resists new screensavers?

I can't see the default screensavers in the root directory.  When I open the screensaver folder that I made, I only see the new ones that I want on the DX.  

I was just wondering whether it has to run through all the default screensavers to get to the new ones?  Ugh.  That never happened when I installed the decalgirl screensaver to the K1, but I realize that must be an entirely different process.  The authors never showed up again on the K1.

Maybe I should just go read.  Tomorrow I will look at the K2 screensaver instructions.

Marti


----------



## 911jason

No, I think I see what happened. When you ran the uninstall bin file it removed the install bin file and all traces of the hack. Which is what it's supposed to do. Now you just need to start over at step 1, and this time make sure you only copy the INSTALL bin file over.


----------



## mlewis78

I did recopy the install bin and pasted into the root directory, but it still disappears after I disconnect, then update the software in the settings of the kindle.  

I copied the install bin file from my desktop and pasted into the root directory.  I've done this a few times and went through it all to no good end (except that at least the DX still works!).

This is really strange, because the new screensavers are still in the kindle but they won't show up after updating the kindle.


----------



## 911jason

Well... I think I've run out of advice. Hopefully someone with more specific knowledge of the DX will post advice for you tomorrow. Sorry I couldn't help! =(


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for your patience, Jason.  I just redid it all and they still didn't show.  I thought maybe the screen_saver folder had to be made up after copying the install bin file to the root directory.

There is one thing in the instructions that may be my problem:

In step 3:

3) Optional Steps:
  3a) Change directories to the "system" folder.
  3b) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"
  3c) Place any 824x1200 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder
      that you just created.

Why do they say to change directories to the "system" folder?  I had created the folder in the root directory -- same place where the documents, audio, music and font hack files are.  Is the system folder the same as the root directory or is there some other thing I'm supposed to do to get to that?  It wasn't this way when I installed the font enhancement.


----------



## 911jason

No, the System folder is a "hidden" folder. From within Windows Explorer do this:

Tools >> Folder Options >> View (tab) >> Select "Show Hidden Files and Folders" >> Click "okay" and now you should be able to see your System folder.

Again, I think the hack *HAS* worked for you, it's just that you couldn't see the System folder, which is where the screen_saver folder is. Since it copies all of the old images into that folder for you, it doesn't appear as if anything has changed. Once you "Show Hidden Files and Folders" as described above, you can go into the System folder, then into the screen_saver folder and now you can delete individual "original screensaver" images or all of them, and also copy your PNG image files into that folder.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks.  I'll try that.  Yes, I'm still here but have put away the DX for now.

You're the best, Jason.


----------



## 911jason

Bummer! I was hoping to see a "SUCCESS!!!" post... oh well, will see it tomorrow (actually, later today).

Looking back on this thread, we probably should have gone into the KB Chat... I've never used it and never noticed anyone in there.


----------



## mlewis78

I have the chat add-on, but it doesn't work for me.  I use mozilla firefox browser.

Hidden files were already showing, but, well, I think the root directory is the file system: FAT32 (what I see on the far left when I'm in the root directory).  I did check off just now "Display the contents of System Folders" which had not been checked.  But I'm just seeing the root directory.


----------



## mlewis78

Didn't work, but perhaps someone can tell me whether the screensaver folder I created and put files in should be one of the folders in the root directory (along with documents, etc.).  If not, how would I get to the system directory?  It's set to show hidden files.


----------



## 911jason

What folders ARE you seeing in the root?


----------



## 911jason

I guess I'm back to hoping someone who has a DX can come along and point out whatever it is I'm missing. Because it sure seems like it should work! Well, get some rest Marti... =)


----------



## kevindorsey

Implementing, nice!


----------



## mlewis78

My root directory shows folders for documents, audio and music, plus my font hack files.  I also had the same problem trying to install the screensavers in my K2 later on.


----------



## 911jason

There is something not right if you can't see the system folder.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't even see the system folder when I installed the font hack successfully a while back.  Is it a folder within the root drive that says "system" on it?  It's not showing on mine.


----------



## 911jason

What operating system are you using? Windows XP? Vista?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In addition to selecting View: Show Hidden files & folders

you have to go own a couple more lines below that and make sure that "Hide Protected Operating System Files" is UNCHECKED.  Make sure you have that unchecked, then click OK on the folder options dialog box.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

That was my line of thought too Betsy, I was waiting for which OS she's using so I can give her step by step instructions to do that too... great minds think alike!


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy and Jason, that's it!!!  I can see and open the system folder now!!  Will let you know when I'm done.  Didn't see the new answers until just now.

Marti


----------



## mlewis78

I'm done and it worked.  Thanks so much Jason and Betsy.  I love the new ones I put on it that Jason posted here.  Had to delete the authors and kept a few of the other default screensavers.  Now I'll fix my K2 screensavers.

THANK YOU.


----------



## 911jason

*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## mlewis78

911jason said:


> *HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


Yes!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohooo!

Great!

Betsy


----------



## shammers

Hi I could use some help with the DX screensaver hack.  I've installed the program and it works.  However, after I added my image files to the screensaver directory and did a restart, I get blank screens for the screensaver.  I've checked and all of the images are there in the directory on the Kindle.  All of the images are jpegs and the proper size.  File sizes are not too large (nothing over 450kb).  I'm adding about 20 images and also deleting most of the default ones.

I'm on a Mac OS 10.5.  Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shammers, I'm sorry you're having problems.

(Welcome to KindleBoards!)

I'm sure we can get this working for you.  We've got others who have installed the hack on the DX.  And we have people who use Macs (I'm not one of them.  )

The screensaver folder has to be in the system folder on the Kindle--is that where you have it?

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

How did you restart your Kindle? Try Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart ...


----------



## shammers

I did use the Restart and the screensavers are in the system folder.  The wierd thing is that I have sucessfully loaded smaller batches of images and the Kindle has then worked fine with the new set (mix of some defaults plus my new ones).  But then when I go back to add the rest of my images to the directory and do a restart - blank screen again - even though all of the image files are clearly in the screensaver direcctory.

I am now adding the images one a time to see if it's just one of the images causing problems.  So far I've added 7 and no blank screen issues.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Please do!

Betsy


----------



## angelad

Thanks to this share, I've managed to make over 100 screensavers, probably 90 more than I need


----------



## 911jason

shammers said:


> I did use the Restart and the screensavers are in the system folder. The wierd thing is that I have sucessfully loaded smaller batches of images and the Kindle has then worked fine with the new set (mix of some defaults plus my new ones). But then when I go back to add the rest of my images to the directory and do a restart - blank screen again - even though all of the image files are clearly in the screensaver direcctory.
> 
> I am now adding the images one a time to see if it's just one of the images causing problems. So far I've added 7 and no blank screen issues. I'll let you know how it goes.


Create a folder on your DX called Pictures, now create a new folder inside that one and put all the images into it. That new subfolder will become a "book" name and the pictures will be pages. Once you've copied the pictures, disconnect the USB cable and press Alt-Z on the home screen - you should see your picture folders along with your books now, not sure if you need to restart to see it though. This is an easy way to go through all your screensaver images without having to sleep/wake/sleep/wake over and over. The pictures will display in order, so if you run into a blank image, you should be able to figure out which one it is based on what came up before and after it.


----------



## shammers

Update on the blank screensaver issue.  

While loading the images one at a time (doing a restart after each one), I found a couple of the image files were causing the crash.  The good news is that once the offending file is removed from the Kindle, the screensavers work again.  So at least I didn't have to start from scratch each time I got a blank screen.  Not really sure what it was about the those particular image files that caused the problem - but I have successfully loaded more than enough images to make me happy and - best of all - no more Oscar.  Thanks


----------



## markmcak

It seems that the new 2.3 upgrade from Amazon has broken both the fonthack and the screensaver hack, at least for the DX.

Mark


----------



## 911jason

That's generally what happens with firmware updates... now we just have to wait for the uber-geeks (I say that very respectfully!) to update the hacks so they'll work with the new firmware. I'd say give it 2 weeks.


----------



## Avatar

911jason said:


> That's generally what happens with firmware updates... now we just have to wait for the uber-geeks (I say that very respectfully!) to update the hacks so they'll work with the new firmware. I'd say give it 2 weeks.


Well, it's been a little more than 2 weeks...


----------



## mlewis78

We have our screensaver and font hacks for post- 2.3 software update!  There are other threads in here about them.  They came out within a few days of the software update.


----------



## Avatar

mlewis78 said:


> We have our screensaver and font hacks for post- 2.3 software update! There are other threads in here about them. They came out within a few days of the software update.


Really? I thought it would have been in this thread. Thanks for the heads up! I'll do a search.


----------



## 911jason

Avatar said:


> Really? I thought it would have been in this thread. Thanks for the heads up! I'll do a search.


Yes, my 2 week estimate was surprisingly conservative, as it ended up taking about 2 days instead.

KB user NogDog has compiled all of the current hacks on this page:
http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------

